# how do you make a cube hammock?



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, so i've gotten my old cage back and most of the hammocks i was using before don't fit. i tried to make a cube hammock, and well, we'll not go there... it was a very scary time for my pysch lets say and we'll move on...

SO, to the industrious members out there, how the heck did you make yours? step by step instructions would be very helpful and pictures of the stages would be greatly appreicated.

Edit:title for clarification


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you get me a pic of a cube hammock and I'll try figure it out for you?

I've not seen them before, but I'm usually quite good with puzzles


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I was looking around at Sugar Glider stuff (what a lot of fun toys they get! And suggie stuff is the perfect rat size, too!), and I found this-

No Sew Cube Hammock

If you go to the menu page for that, there's a whole TON of idea for "no sew" sugar glider (ahem, RAT) stuff!

I haven't tried any of it yet, but I intend to make a modified cube hammock for sure!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks SO complicated!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

The pictures do, I agree. But if you look at it, it's just a bunch of fringed squared tied together... Which with a little thinking shouldn't be too difficult!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Not with my hand-eye coordination. I'm awful with stuff like that.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, I've literally THROWN this together for you, just so you get the idea

Just used a sheet that I'm in the process of cutting up for bedding and a very quick stitch (VERY QUICK). And it's on a very small scale - but eh, you know how to do it properly










1) Get yourself 6 squares/rectangles of whatever you're using to make the cube and lay them out as above. I cut a hole in one side for the entrance

2) Attach sides to the bottom square and stitch lid on to one side (I've colour coded it for you - each coloured side stitches to the same colour)










You should have something that looks a LOT neater than that, but you get the idea

3) Stitch again along the coloured lines. Remember - we're making this inside out first, so all the stitching will be on the inside










Ok, and you have something that looks like this - again, this is ROUGH, yours will look neater

4) If this was me, I would attach material loops (poking into the middle right now) to each corner of the top square for curtain rings later. I don't know how you're looking to attach, so I've left that adaptation to you

5) Just turn inside out through the entrance hole. Add nice and cosy bedding inside

Like I've said over and over this took me 10 minutes to do, just to give you the idea. I'm going to try make a proper one when I have the time.

I hope this helps


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I made one but it wasnt nearly big enough. I didnt take into consideration that even though I had big peices of fleese, it was going to get smaller because of the sewing.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

thank you ration, that was exactly what i was looking for. i have no clue why when i tried it it turn into a royal mess. your method is so much less complicated the disaster i had going. i plan to be sewing again tomorrow so i'll give this a go as well and let everyone know. 

and thanks for the site too captian. there's some interesting ideas in there that i'm going to have to try out.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How did it go?

This was my attempt - it IS a cube, but my mum and sister are a bit on the simple side and can't co-ordinate while holding two curtain hooks *eye roll*


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

^ Hey thats great!


Seriously, you did such a great job. I bet your rats will love it!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

that is almost exactly the same as one i had in mind... although because my mother has taken off with my sewing machine, i would have to hand-sew it, using blanket stitch (if i can remember how... its been a loooooong time...).


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I attempted to make one today out of fleece and everything went allright besides the fact i stink at sewing and cannot cut fleece for the life of me. lol my peice were all different lol


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> I attempted to make one today out of fleece and everything went allright besides the fact i stink at sewing and cannot cut fleece for the life of me. lol my peice were all different lol


How did you cut them? I use a paper template and use a sharpie pen to outline, then I cut it out double thickness (so I at least know that 2 pieces are the same size! lol)

I can't sew for the life of me, I've just made a new one and found that using the stitch that goes over the top of the edge (I don't know the name of it) works best and is quicker, also doing double thickness fleece on the walls and triple on the bottom makes it that much sturdier


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm a bad rattie mommy, i still haven't done any sewing for them yet. but that paper template and double thickness stuff sure seems like a good idea. when i try it myself i'll see how that goes as well. thanks for all the advice in this matter.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Using a paper template would help i cut it freehand it its now horrible!

Ill buy alot of fleece soon and try ur idea!!!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

*I Just made one*

I just made a cube hammock out of incredible hulk fleece and it was "incredibly" easy (he he I made a superhero pun  it turned out very nicely


----------

